# I connected Sony SS TSF500 (3Ohm) speaker and Onkyo TX-SR444 and now facing low volume



## x10nd (Mar 26, 2018)

I have Sony SS TSF500 (3 ohm) speaker and Onkyo TX-SR444 connected, the problem is there is not much audio volume coming from the speaker. To check if it was speaker issue, I replaced it with another 3 ohm speaker but the result the same. Also I reset the Onkyo AV incase there was some setting issue.

I want to know if it was safe for the amp if I serially connect two 3 ohm speakers and would it produce a good output rather than a low volume when connected individually.

Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Check the menu – all channels have internal gain level controls. Maybe you have them turned way down.

That said, running those speakers is probably going to shorten the life of the Onkyo, if it doesn’t continuously send into “protect.” It would be best to get some 8-ohm speakers, or find a replacement Sony HTIB amplifier.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## x10nd (Mar 26, 2018)

By levels you mean (db) of each speaker which I put it to the max.

Would it be safe to connect two 3 ohm speakers serially?


----------



## x10nd (Mar 26, 2018)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Check the menu – all channels have internal gain level controls. Maybe you have them turned way down.
> 
> That said, running those speakers is probably going to shorten the life of the Onkyo, if it doesn’t continuously send into “protect.” It would be best to get some 8-ohm speakers, or find a replacement Sony HTIB amplifier.
> 
> ...


By levels you mean (db) of each speaker which I put it to the max.

Would it be safe to connect two 3 ohm speakers serially?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If by that you mean a series connection where the (-) of the first speaker goes to the (+) of the second, and the remaining (-) and (+) from each speaker goes the amplifier, yes it’s safe. But it isn’t going to get you any more volume, if that’s your issue.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## x10nd (Mar 26, 2018)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> If by that you mean a series connection where the (-) of the first speaker goes to the (+) of the second, and the remaining (-) and (+) from each speaker goes the amplifier, yes it’s safe. But it isn’t going to get you any more volume, if that’s your issue.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Yes, and you are right it did not solve my issue regarding the volume... 
Ok, If I connect 3 speakers in series with 3Ω capacity would the sound volume remain the same or increase and I suppose its safe for the AV too?

<sigh> ..Not sure what to do with the old speakers, would like to put to a good use rather than letting them rust away..


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

x10nd said:


> <sigh> ..Not sure what to do with the old speakers, would like to put to a good use rather than letting them rust away..


This speaker was not designed or marketed for general audio use but was a part of a Home-Theater-in-a-Box package. I doubt if you will find a satisfactory use for it (intercom?) outside of that HTiB package.


----------

